
2M fake accounts later, Wells Fargo drops sales quotas for its employees - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/09/wells-fargo-drops-sales-requirements-for-employees-after-fake-accounts-exposed/
======
dec0dedab0de
They are the only bank who has ever called me up to try to sell things. And
they must have done it at least 10 times in the last few years.

